

HP expects to cut 58,000 jobs by end of fiscal 2015 - randomname2
https://twitter.com/RANsquawk/status/570346838487736320

======
randomname2
44,000 already fired, and all this to continue to fund its now exponential
surge in stock buybacks, which in the just concluded quarter was a record $1.6
billion, an increase of 178% from a year ago.

